# Biete Mitfahrgelegnheit Fr. und So.



## riedochs (15. August 2012)

Moin 

biete am Freitag und Sonntag (Da schau ich allerdings Intel Extreme Masters Finals) eine Mitfahrgelegenheit über Darmstadt / FFM die A3 hoch an.
Bitte min 25 Jahre.


----------

